# Please Help: Male or Female VC10



## Bartosz_K (Jan 23, 2018)

Is this a male or female VC10? It is around 5 inches.

IMG_4187 by Bartosz Koczera, on Flickr

IMG_4176 by Bartosz Koczera, on Flickr

IMG_4162 by Bartosz Koczera, on Flickr

IMG_4160 by Bartosz Koczera, on Flickr


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Seems to have a trace of color and longer fins. Any blue shiny tints?


----------



## Bartosz_K (Jan 23, 2018)

noki said:


> Seems to have a trace of color and longer fins. Any blue shiny tints?


I changed the LED lighting to pure white for these photos and it appears to reflect a bit of blue, but in actuality I am unfortunately not seeing much to any blue tints. I am starting to see a deeper red in the fins though...if that says anything. I have only had this fish for about 2 weeks, so maybe it's still adjusting as well.


----------

